# Does hrt delay muscle atrophy?



## ccpro (Jan 7, 2013)

I've noticed, could be in my head, that if I don't workout for 2-3 weeks I only lose that pumped feeling not necessarily any size nor do my muscles look to be atrophying.  Call me crazy but I remember prior to hrt, I felt I started shrinking after a week!  Any validity to this?


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 7, 2013)

I totally beleive this.  I feel I can take a couple weeks off and not lose any size or strength.  When before, after a few days off would feel weaker and smaller.


----------



## PFM (Jan 7, 2013)

Absolutely! Just the water stored from AAS or even HGH not to mention the increased nitrogen balance, hence anabolic state stalling homeostasis.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 7, 2013)

Still not completely up to speed with my workouts but I'm glad the fat buring characteristics are still evident on trt.  My wife likes the way I'm looking now....small....fuck....but I know I'll get it back soon!


----------

